# Pic of Newly installed Englander 30NCL and hearth



## RISurfer20 (Oct 19, 2007)

Pic of Newly installed Englander 30NCL and hearth. After completing the chimney install last weekend, I put the finishing touches on the hearth and wood stove.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 19, 2007)

Schweet!

It was getting lonely out here in 30 Land.


----------



## rhetoric (Oct 19, 2007)

Takes a monster hearth, doesn't it?  What do you have behind the tile and what are your clearances?


----------



## Gunner (Oct 19, 2007)

NICE ! another "Big Gun" in town.

It may just be the pic but the stovepipe looks a little askew.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Oct 19, 2007)

very nice, great looking on that hearth, im showing the picture off  here in the office as i type this post. thanks for posting it


----------



## MrGriz (Oct 19, 2007)

Looks great!  Nice job on the tile work.


----------



## RISurfer20 (Oct 19, 2007)

Thanks all. I am happy with the outcome.

“Takes a monster hearth, doesn’t it?  What do you have behind the tile and what are your clearances? “

I have cement board directly behind the tile and sheet rock along the walls. As far as clearances, I followed the Englander suggested clearances. 15” from corner of stove. Used double stove pipe which has a 6” clearance but dropped the pipe from the ceiling an extra 6” totaling 12”.


“It may just be the pic but the stovepipe looks a little askew.”

Initially the pipe was a little off due to extra welding inside the stove flue. I grinded it out and now it is level.


----------



## greythorn3 (Jul 15, 2011)

does your double wall go all the way down to the stove top? im trying to install mine and it leaves a gap between the 2nd wall and the top, about 1 to 1.5 inches or so i think. the crimped pipe is slightly larger then the hole in the top of the stove past the stove collar, did you modify your crimped end to pass that welded part?


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 15, 2011)

greythorn3 said:
			
		

> does your double wall go all the way down to the stove top? im trying to install mine and it leaves a gap between the 2nd wall and the top, about 1 to 1.5 inches or so i think. the crimped pipe is slightly larger then the hole in the top of the stove past the stove collar, did you modify your crimped end to pass that welded part?



Having the same problem here.. The Simpson Double Wall, Does not "Fit" Right??? Or it doesn't seem to be right in my mind. I may go take a pic and post it. I am in the early stages of getting everything ready. Very Early. But have found that this was gonna be a problem. 

I too am interested. Seems like Single Wall would fit perfect and look clean. But the Double just has something that is Not Right. Because of the Level Shot, I cant tell if the OP's is like this.. But I know exactly what you are saying greythorn3.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 15, 2011)

greythorn3 said:
			
		

> does your double wall go all the way down to the stove top? im trying to install mine and it leaves a gap between the 2nd wall and the top, about 1 to 1.5 inches or so i think. the crimped pipe is slightly larger then the hole in the top of the stove past the stove collar, did you modify your crimped end to pass that welded part?



Since he hasn't logged into the forum since 2009 an email or PM, which notifies him by email, would probably be the best way to ask.


----------



## blowell (Jul 21, 2011)

That looks very cozy!


----------

